# Front Brake Rotors



## fvbean (Aug 7, 2007)

Anyone out there have any luck locating slotted front rotors for the W8??


----------



## jnesta21 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: Front Brake Rotors (fvbean)*

dont bother, but if u want it done pick up a set of oem rotors and take them to a shop that can drill and slot them for u, a lot cheaper.


----------



## fvbean (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: Front Brake Rotors (jnesta21)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jnesta21* »_dont bother, but if u want it done pick up a set of oem rotors and take them to a shop that can drill and slot them for u, a lot cheaper.

that's what i'm figuring. way too expensive huh?


----------



## jnesta21 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: Front Brake Rotors (fvbean)*

its not need, the breaks are already huge and with 4 piston calipers, its not like its a road racer or a drag car its a crusin car and top end car, and how many places will u do top end unless u like the autobahn.


----------



## thomaschh (May 30, 2006)

*Re: Front Brake Rotors (fvbean)*

Got some - Check it:








R1 Concepts
Call them. The prices are way higher on the website for some reason.


----------



## fvbean (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: Front Brake Rotors (thomaschh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thomaschh* »_Got some - Check it:








R1 Concepts
Call them. The prices are way higher on the website for some reason.

Thanks man. Much cheaper than I was finding.


----------



## thomaschh (May 30, 2006)

*Re: Front Brake Rotors (fvbean)*

No prob. Definitely cal them though. The rear rotor for example were $100 less on the phone than they are on the site. WTF? Dunno...


----------



## Baltimoron (Oct 10, 2001)

*Re: Front Brake Rotors (thomaschh)*

front and rear rotors, calipers, and pads are the same setup as an '00-02 Audi S4 or a 00-02 A6 2.7T nothing special about the W8 on that aspect.


----------



## fvbean (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: Front Brake Rotors (CoolWhiteWolfsburg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CoolWhiteWolfsburg* »_front and rear rotors, calipers, and pads are the same setup as an '00-02 Audi S4 or a 00-02 A6 2.7T nothing special about the W8 on that aspect. 

They are special, because you don' need a big break kit, just good rotors and pads. The rotors are just hard to find, even for the S4 and A6.


----------



## Baltimoron (Oct 10, 2001)

*Re: Front Brake Rotors (fvbean)*

Hate to bust your bubble again but the Lucas HP2 style brake is not special. Audi had been using it for 10-15 years when VW adopted it for the W8. The parts are very easy to find if you know where and how to look... Stoptech, EBC, Powerslot, etc all have rotors if you cross reference with the Audis.
Oh and you're right the W8 does not need a big brake kit because a W8 could never make enough power need an upgrade over the more than ample stock brakes.


----------



## fvbean (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: Front Brake Rotors (CoolWhiteWolfsburg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CoolWhiteWolfsburg* »_Hate to bust your bubble again but the Lucas HP2 style brake is not special. Audi had been using it for 10-15 years when VW adopted it for the W8. The parts are very easy to find if you know where and how to look... Stoptech, EBC, Powerslot, etc all have rotors if you cross reference with the Audis.
Oh and you're right the W8 does not need a big brake kit because a W8 could never make enough power need an upgrade over the more than ample stock brakes.

Yes I know that they have been around for a while. This is a VW forum, correct? They would be special compared to other VW's, not Audi's. If you look around, All of those companies, which I have called personally, don't make a drilled or slotted replacement rotor. All of there products are for the upgraded BIG BRAKE KIT. And as for power, sorry we couldn't all have that crazy powerful GLI that you are driving? I have had many cars, and the W8 is by far my favorite. After some minor aftermarket tweaking, it has great handling, acceleration, and soon stopping power. What other wagon can you cruise at 160MPH smoking a cigar like it was nothing. Maybe I am wrong, but I will be the first to admit it, so if you have seen these rotors anywhere, please let me know.


----------



## thomaschh (May 30, 2006)

*Re: Front Brake Rotors (CoolWhiteWolfsburg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CoolWhiteWolfsburg* »_Hate to bust your bubble again but the Lucas HP2 style brake is not special. Audi had been using it for 10-15 years when VW adopted it for the W8. The parts are very easy to find if you know where and how to look... Stoptech, EBC, Powerslot, etc all have rotors if you cross reference with the Audis.
Oh and you're right the W8 does not need a big brake kit because a W8 could never make enough power need an upgrade over the more than ample stock brakes.

You act like you know it all but apparently you don't. The W8 uses a special front rotor that has a very deep hat on it. It is unlike any other one available for either VW or Audi. Next time don't be so cocky. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Baltimoron (Oct 10, 2001)

*Re: Front Brake Rotors (fvbean)*

Sorry to sound cocky or anything like that but yeah I stand corrected... I double checked my copy of ETKA and they are showing different part numbers for Audi and W8 rotors. Pads and calipers are the same however. Now let me rephrase my power comment. I was trying to make the point that factory brakes are more than ample for the W8 with the limited modifications on the market today. As it stands the cars are limited to about 300hp with chip, intake, and exhaust mods. I have found the brakes on many Stg 2 and above S4s and A6 2.7Ts (about 320-340hp) to be sufficient. I'm still looking around for the rotors and I'll let you know what I find. I also recommend sticking with a stock rotor and just upgrading pads as slotted rotors tend to be noisy and cause vibrations, and drilled rotors may have the tendency to crack around the drill holes. Also the price of aftermarket rotors tends to be higher than factory parts and were as fast or faster than OE rotors, (just something to consider as brakes are a "consumable".


----------



## W8 a minute (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: Front Brake Rotors (thomaschh)*

How long have you had these on your car? How well does the "e-coating" hold up? I'm tired of my rotors slinging rusty water on my rims after a rain or wash.


----------



## thomaschh (May 30, 2006)

*Re: Front Brake Rotors (W8 a minute)*

Only been a month, but so far so good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TechMeister (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Front Brake Rotors (fvbean)*

FWIW,
Frozen Rotor will supply cryo treated genuine OE rotors at a competitive price and they also offer proper gas slotting for $45 extra. I have no affiliation with them but the rotors they treat seem to work as advertised. 
Drilled rotors are primarily for looks. They work a little better in the rain too. Slotted rotors are the best option for severe use as drilled rotors crack around the drilled holes - per Brembo, Porsche, and many other sources.
http://www.frozenrotors.com/


----------



## fvbean (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: Front Brake Rotors (TechMeister)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TechMeister* »_FWIW,
Frozen Rotor will supply cryo treated genuine OE rotors at a competitive price and they also offer proper gas slotting for $45 extra. I have no affiliation with them but the rotors they treat seem to work as advertised. 
Drilled rotors are primarily for looks. They work a little better in the rain too. Slotted rotors are the best option for severe use as drilled rotors crack around the drilled holes - per Brembo, Porsche, and many other sources.
http://www.frozenrotors.com/


Thanks man, already ordered the R1 concepts. Comin in next week.


----------



## A2kameiX1 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: Front Brake Rotors (fvbean)*

too expensive http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## thomaschh (May 30, 2006)

*Re: Front Brake Rotors (wolfy19)*

Rotors are over $100 each from the dealer...


----------



## fvbean (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: Front Brake Rotors (wolfy19)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wolfy19* »_ too expensive http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Not at all


----------



## fvbean (Aug 7, 2007)

They just came in today.
Fronts:








Rears:








And what they are going on:


----------



## BlackJelli (Jul 27, 2002)

*Re: (fvbean)*

ouch, that's some expensive shipping for four rotors ($85 to ATL)...


----------



## thomaschh (May 30, 2006)

*Re: (BlackJelli)*

Uhhhh, why is your rear rotor completely black???


----------



## thomaschh (May 30, 2006)

*Re: (BlackJelli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlackJelli* »_ouch, that's some expensive shipping for four rotors ($85 to ATL)...

Call them the price on their site is way higher than what they tell you on the phone...


----------



## fvbean (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: (thomaschh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thomaschh* »_
Call them the price on their site is way higher than what they tell you on the phone...









Did yours come in black?


----------



## thomaschh (May 30, 2006)

*Re: (fvbean)*

No, the rotor needs to be bare metal like your front ones or the pads will get all f'd up. I think someone made a mistake and sprayed the whole thing instead of just the center section.


----------



## fvbean (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: (thomaschh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thomaschh* »_No, the rotor needs to be bare metal like your front ones or the pads will get all f'd up. I think someone made a mistake and sprayed the whole thing instead of just the center section.









I think so too. I just put a call in this morning. Thanks. Still having good luck with them?


----------



## thomaschh (May 30, 2006)

*Re: (fvbean)*

Working just fine. Love them actually. I can definitely tell I've got better stopping power than before. That could just be the better pads, but either way it works and looks awesome. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fvbean (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: (thomaschh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thomaschh* »_Working just fine. Love them actually. I can definitely tell I've got better stopping power than before. That could just be the better pads, but either way it works and looks awesome. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks man, can't wait to get them on. Also, I just got off the phone with Tony from R1, and he guarantees me that it will rub off during first use. It is just a protective coating that will not harm my pads. We will have to see, I will keep posted.


----------



## thomaschh (May 30, 2006)

*Re: (fvbean)*

huh, weird. my rears didn't have that on there...


----------



## fvbean (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: (thomaschh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thomaschh* »_huh, weird. my rears didn't have that on there...

Hey, I just showed them to my buddy who is a service tech for Audi and is installing them for me, and he said that it is notmal. It is actually good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thomaschh (May 30, 2006)

*Re: (fvbean)*

Well there ya go. Maybe I should return mine!


----------



## JettaGetUpandGo (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (thomaschh)*

The black is a protective zinc or similar coating that is used to prevent rust on the non pad contact surfaces on the rotor. The whole rotor is usually coated and it wears off the pad surface area the first time the brakes are applied.


----------



## fvbean (Aug 7, 2007)

*Re: (JettaGetUpandGo)*

that;s exactly what I was told, thanks.


----------



## thomaschh (May 30, 2006)

*Re: (JettaGetUpandGo)*

I wonder why they did the rears and not the fronts then. My rears looked exactly like the fronts...


----------



## raceware (Sep 28, 1999)

*Re: (thomaschh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thomaschh* »_I wonder why they did the rears and not the fronts then. My rears looked exactly like the fronts...

Don't lose any sleep over this rotor deal.







There are several types of anti-corrosion coatings. One is permanent and the other just for storage until the part is installed. 
Some suppliers coat the entire rotor because they are lazy... You should clean off temporary protective coatings before you use the rotor because the coating glazes the brake pads. The zinc or phosphate coatings will wear off with use.
Yes people do install the rotors without cleaning the material off the pad area, and eventually the pads wear the coating off anyway, but it's just a half-assed way to perform service work, or the "american way" as experience has shown. 










_Modified by raceware at 8:56 AM 5-19-2008_


----------

